# Rayos microondas para quemar a los manifestantes en EEUU



## capitanp (Mar 15, 2012)

* Rayos microondas para quemar a los manifestantes*​ 




 

La libertad de manifestación se encuentra cada vez más en peligro en los EE.UU, a juzgar por las nuevas leyes de orden público y por los nuevos sistemas de armas “no letales” que el Pentágona continua anunciando. 
La libertad de manifestación se encuentra cada vez más en peligro en los EE.UU, a juzgar por las nuevas leyes de orden público y por los nuevos sistemas de armas “no letales” que el Pentágona continua anunciando. Hace unos días se organizó ante la prensa en el polígono militar de Cuantico, en Virginia, una presentación del sistema de disuasión activa “Silent Guardian”, fabricado por la empresa Raytheon para el Programa de armas no letales del departamento de Defensa. 

Se trata de un rayo microondas que se dispara contra los manifestantes desde una parábola montada en un camión un tanque, causándoles quemaduras superficiales pero insoportables que los obliga a dispersarse. El efecto desaparece en cuanto el sujeto sale del radio de acción de las ondas y según sus inventores no causa ningún daño físico permanente, por la frecuencia es muy débil (95 gigahertz) que apenas penetra en la epidermis, menos de medio milímetro. 

Quién lo ha experimentado refiere que se siente de repente en el pecho y en el cuello, una imprevista explosión de calor que impulsa a huir lo más lejos posible y una fuerte sensación de calor al menos durante diez segundos. La característica que la gace muy apreciada entre los teóricos del “crowd control” es la de que se puede utilizar a larga distancia, puesto que el alcance del rayo microondas es de más de 700 metros. Otros sistemas no letales (taser, hidrantes y balas de goma) solo pueden usarse de cerca. 

Hasta ahora el “Silent Guardian” solo se ha utilizado en la guerra de Afganistán. O mejor dicho se envió allí en 2010 (montado en un blindado Humvee), pero el general Stanley McChrystal, en ese momento comandante de las tropas de los EE.UU y de la OTAN en Afganistán, lo devolvió porque temía que produjese un impacto negativo en la población local. 

El temor (nada infundado según los anuncios mostrados en la simulación) es que esta tecnología represiva termine utilizándose para mantener el orden público en las manifestaciones masivas de EE.UU.




 






 



YO me defiendo usando Papel de aluminio 



 




http://lafinalapostasia.blogspot.com/2010/01/armas-microondas-raytheonrayo-de-los.html


----------



## fernandob (Mar 15, 2012)

yo voy con la tetera llena de agua para que me la calienten.

si al final , es mucho mejor conseguir algunas porquerias radioactivas de chernobyl o de japon, que no solo son baratas, sino que te pagan por llevartelas.
las haces polvo , las mezclas con agua y se las arrojas a los manifestantes, mejor si es invierno .
se va  a sus casas mojados y con frio.
a los dias se enferman .
les agarra cancer, diarrea y demas.
se mueren a largo plazo.
y ni se les ocurre por que sera
no joden mas.

viva la democracia y el control de masas que creen vivir en libertad.


PD. el del video es un salame inmenso, al final pone cara de dolor.........bobo........pone una chuleta de cerdo y quiero ver como la cocinas, sino , yo tambien pongo cara de bobo y digo que hice un laser invisible.

sabes cuantas formas hay de hacerle daño a la gente sin que se de cuenta ??  no necsitas tecnologia, y menos algo asi que seria terriblemente criticado, 
a ver, dense cuenta:
un gobierno da al orden de contener a LA POBLACION  con eso y los cuelgan de los huevos con alambre de puas, es un suicidio politico, a ese tipo no lo votan mas en la  vida.
esa arma no sirve para control de poblacion .


en invierno agua fria , es muy eficaz.
y todo el año unas buenas camaras, flashes filmadoras, sabes como hacen que los delincuentes hagan buena letra ?? 


hasta es menso "·violento " las balas de goma.........y barato, .como vana usar algo asi ?? donde creen que estan ????


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 15, 2012)

El tema es que tenés que controlar la temperatura, en una de esas agarrás a un drogado y lo quemás vivo o peor, que el drogón sea el operador del radar y lo ponga al máximo...


----------



## elgriego (Mar 15, 2012)

Hola capitanp ,muy interesante artilugio ,se me ocurre que con una placa metalica ,se puede lograr desviar la accion de este tipo de arma,pero habria que ver ,Por suerte en esta parte del mundo los muchachos`,encargados de tales tareas,,jeje usan carros idrantes y balas de goma,y en ocasiones de las verdaderas, para contener a las manifestaciones y algun tipo de levantamiento que pueda ocurrir.

Estimado fernandob ,Perdoname que disienta con tu opinion ,Pero de los muchachos del norte se puede esperar cualquier cosa,Si fueron capaces de votar la ley patriotica ,en pos de su supuesta democracia,Que les permite secuestrar gente de cualquier parte del mundo,sin juicio y realizar con ellos todo tipo de torturas ,tanto fisicas como psicologicas, son capaces de cualquier cosa,Igualmente coincido con vos ,en que a la gente se la puede matar de a poco sin que se enteren,sin ir mas lejos ,Una amiga que labura en una estacion de servicio ,que es distribuidor de ypf ,me contaba que ,para mantener la representacion ,tienen que presentar año a año ,un imforme ambiental,uno de los estudios solicitados es el de contenido de arsenico en el agua potable ,No se si sabras ,que en Mar del Plata ,el agua corriente que tomamos proviene de las napas freaticas Es decir obras sanitarias la extrae de las napas,estas reciben agua de difentes vertientes ,como ser, la sierra de los padres ,esta zona esta fuertemente rodeada por zonas de quintas,que utilizan agroquimicos ,herbicidas,defollantes y otras yerbas jaja ,Segun estudios privados el arsenico que se esta filtrando a las napas,Junto con otros quimicos es gentileza de estos prodigios agroquimicos,Actualmente la cantidad de arsenico en agua supera la medicion aceptada ,cual fue la respuesta gubernamental local ..jejeje aumentar la cantidad admitida en sus controles.si antes era, digamos 2,5 ahora es 5 . Y cuando alguien plantea y que tal purificar el agua ? ta loco, sabes lo que cuestan las instalaciones de filtrado ,en resumen ,uno se pregunta ,primero nos sacaron los caños de plomo porque decian que eran toxicos,despues empezamos a soldar con estaño sin plomo,Y lo que tomamos y comemos no importa?,Es evidente que nos estan matando de a poco.

Saludos.


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 15, 2012)

elgriego, no te quieren matar por ganas, te matan porque es más barato...
No entiendo qué tiene que ver matar gente envenenándola con el tema de capitanp sobre disuasores de revueltas. Cuando hay un piquete y les tiran un chorro de agua, ésta no tiene cianuro, por qué hablan de matarlos?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 15, 2012)

es un arma de terror


----------



## fernandob (Mar 15, 2012)

elgriego dijo:


> Estimado fernandob ,Perdoname que disienta con tu opinion ,Pero de los muchachos del norte se puede esperar cualquier cosa,.


tenes razon.

de los de el norte se puede esperar cualquier cosa, lo mas triste es que eso decia un pinguino que vivia en el polo sur y tenia razon .



Neodymio dijo:


> No entiendo qué tiene que ver matar gente envenenándola con el tema de capitanp sobre disuasores de revueltas. Cuando hay un piquete y les tiran un chorro de agua, ésta no tiene cianuro, por qué hablan de matarlos?



yo plantee que esa arma no se usaria nunca por diferentes motivos y el me mostro que no es tan asi


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 15, 2012)

ese país fue el único que se atrevió a detonar no una , sino dos armas nucleares contra personas inocentes como los ciudadanos japoneses. de un país así se puede esperar cualquier cosa


----------



## elgriego (Mar 16, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ese país fue el único que se atrevió a detonar no una , sino dos armas nucleares contra personas inocentes como los ciudadanos japoneses. de un país así se puede esperar cualquier cosa



Los imperios se comportan de esa manera su majestad .

Saludos,


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 16, 2012)

elgriego dijo:


> Los imperios se comportan de esa manera su majestad .
> 
> Saludos,


Mafalda:
Para amasar una gran fortuna hay que hacer harina a mucha gente


----------



## fernandob (Mar 16, 2012)

diseño en mas pequeño:

se instala en la silla o sillon de el señor importanta a ser eliminado, o en una pared cercana a donde trabaja y se emite , asi e a poco se lo va cocinando (sin que lo note) .
se alteran adn o deteriora el bocho (jaquecas aparentemente producto de el trabajo ) .

en fin.........lo que vengo diciendo es que PARA SER HIJO DE PUTA al ser humano le sobra imaginacion , y no necesita artilugios, por mas que dichos artilugios "llueven" .
por que 
en general la cosa es asi:

un entusiasta de la tecnologia se le da por fabricar algo, y lo logra, pero ahi viene la anisiedad imbecil y como el interes por satisfacer el ego y la necesidad que el tiempo invertido de ganancias y reconocimiento SUPERA  a la etica y moral (en muchos casos pobre de por si ) .
entonces el entusiasta de la tecnologia piensa:
"para que puedo usar esto " ???

y como tipicamente es mas facil destruir que construir.
hacer daño que hacer bien .
ademas de que venimso educados desde hace tiempo con una linda morbosidad sumando a que es costumbre pensar que LA PLATITA la tienen los poderosos y la industria de las armas.

pues que en seguida se le ocurre la aplicacion dañina.
y el muy imbecil sale feliz a ofrecerla, en vez de dedicar unas semanitas a pensar usos amigables para la industria.


luego claro.........estan los que lo disfrutan y no necesitan siquiera lucha rcon su moral.
y los que simplemente se cubren con la excusa de "es su trabajo (me recuerda a algo de "obediencia debida " ) 


en fin.
para meterselo al que lo diseño en el orto con la camioneta incluida.


EDIT: 
por suerte sabemos que la energia emitida se reduce con el cuadrado de la distancia y que esa antena parabolica apunta en un sentido , y  que un par de pibes con botellas de vidrio llenas de nafta y alcohol pueden correr muy agilmente desde distintos angulos y arrojarlas desde lejos  y en seguida quemar vivos a los HDP que manejan a esa camionetita


----------



## elgriego (Mar 16, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> diseño en mas pequeño:
> 
> se instala en la silla o sillon de el señor importanta a ser eliminado, o en una pared cercana a donde trabaja y se emite , asi e a poco se lo va cocinando (sin que lo note) .
> se alteran adn o deteriora el bocho (jaquecas aparentemente producto de el trabajo ) .
> ...



Me encanto! jajajaja


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 16, 2012)

Alguien tiene el esquema y PCB, para hacerlo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2012)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Alguien tiene el esquema y PCB, para hacerlo?



*Si.* Ver el archivo adjunto 43787


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2012)

es fácil ¡¡¡¡¡¡ con los componentes de un horno a microondas


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 16, 2012)

jaja cuantas ideas eh.!jaja  y si en vez de usar armas "no letales" usamos granadas y armas y punto? total gente sobra en este mundo.!jaja ademas cuando mueran unos cuantos a los demas se le va a ir la gana de hacer lios.!jaja  un arma que sería interesante es un vehiculo que haga descargas electricas en todo el diametro, y el que se hacerca pum.!! una especie de pelicula podrian hacer con esas armas..jaja


----------



## fernandob (Mar 16, 2012)

ni tanto: si tenes el vehiculo listo.
solo hace falta que el que maneja sea lo suficientemente HDP  y que no lo metan preso luego y listo.

ah.......para no gastar mucho en mecanico un buen paragolpes y de un saltito estamos en la epoca de MAD-MAX


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2012)

> ah.......para no gastar mucho en mecanico un buen paragolpes y de un saltito estamos en la epoca de MAD-MAX


 jajaja muy bueno


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 16, 2012)

Jsajajajjajaj chiquillos, entonces empiecen a buscarse unos cuantos microondas, los apilan y les sacan la seguridad que trae la puerta para que anden todos con la puerta abierta y puedan dirigir las microondas....  de ahi un cacharrito todo viejito, pero que al menos ande y listop!!

De esta forma  la banda FDe irrumpira en contra de los polis


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 16, 2012)

Voy a ver en el desarmadero si hay alguno, el trafo debe estar bueno 
Tambiém hay uno parecido pero que usa sonido (LRAD)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2012)

eso si comprar un banco de baterías y unos buenos inversores


----------



## fernandob (Mar 16, 2012)

no me anda bien la compu asi que dejo hoy este tema......


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2012)

ese loco ,,,bonbita rodrigues que tiraba choripanes explosivos y granadas cocacola y tenia una pistola que ¿¿peronisaba??  y su cuartel era una unidad básica  jajaj el personaje de  peter capusotto


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Abr 13, 2012)

estos rayos podrian deformar el ADN humano y de animales. que a simple vista no se nota
los sintomas notorios serian cuando tengan hijos y en el caso de los animales, pues cachorros

en las personas, con manos de mas, ojos de mas o menos. extremidades mal formadas.
labios, ojos, oidos ETC. y asi me podria seguir
lo mismo pasa con los animales. como los perros. que son los primeros en las manifestaciones


----------



## pierodog (May 1, 2012)

SeÑores del foro
celebro el sentido del humor frente a esto, pero en todas las areas deberia existir un juramento etico .alla por 1995 ,recuerdan la carpa blanca, la  marcha de los jubilados,etc,etc.siendo nuestro presidente el de nombre capicua(innombrable) siendo ministro del interior un hombre de mucho.....cora--....je.
Se busco desarrollar un proyecto en base a batidos de sonidos que producen desequilibrios y mareos todo esto radiado en base a bocinas direccionales.la unica fabrica de bocinas con los lobulos requeridos hoy ya no existe.las personas que se opusieron a esto no solo fueron considerados unos reverendos b-----s sino que ademas pasaron a una lista de tecnicos entenados.
No hace falta ir tan lejos los hdp estan tambien muy cerca.
Todos los que queremos esta hermosa actividad electronica de tantos y tantos aÑos le debemos respeto y respeto a nosotros mismos.
Ahora sigan riendose e ironizando(que no deja de ser un mecanismo de adaptacion frente a la angustia que esto nos ocasiona )


----------



## fernandob (May 1, 2012)

papi , no tengo claro a que te referis pero aca en Argentina NO hace falta ninguna tencologia, y por sea caso , solo por sea caso dese afuera se aseguran constantemente de que no tengamso ninguna tecnologia.

nuesto pais es absolutamente organico y naturista en lo que se refiere a productos propios.
pero no por eso es carente de efectividad o de originalidad.
ya que comenzaste con carpa "blanca" te comenzare con algo blanco para cubrir una eficiente arma:
mira, primero ataco con esto:






es un arma indestructible, por que no pods contra atacarla por el escudo que lleva puesto, por mas vil que sea esta arma , ruin y asquerosa, no podes contra - atacar.

luego, como no basta con simplemetne detener al enemigo, y ademas el arma principal no puede estar en todas partes se ataca con :





y luego hay equipo a el rolete, y de todas las formas:












equipo luego de lo mas ruin y eficiente:






mira si te vas a poner a fabricar aparatitos de no se que ??
por favor.
que queres ??
que hagamos como EEUU que para matar a 4 iraquies debe lanzar un misil de 2 millones de dloares comandado por GPS y laser y no se que cuando un iraqui mata a 20 con solo una bomba dirigida por el pobre pibe asustado que la lleva puesta.

*JJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!!*

por favor, TODO este tema solo da para el cinismo, nada mas.
que queres ?? 


PD: que es eso de un juramento etico o algo asi que decis ?? 
vos el ultimo deia te fuiste a recibir el diploma a medicina ?? jaaa

nuestro pais es de lo mas avanzado, lo que no se dan cuenta es que el avance es en psicologia de masas.
para usar cualquier arma tendrias que usar esto:






si la usas luego te critican y quedas mal .........asi que :
como los jefes quieren estar siempre felices y poder 











de el pueblo .
es que lo que hacen es simplemente seguir el viejo refran :
"a rio revuelto ..... "
o 
"si entre hermanos se pelean..........."

DISFRACES es el truco:







engañar, confundir , ese es el truco, LO ULTIMO .
çdesde mujeres con hijos al frente , a hombres violentos y siempre mucha gente con saco y corbata , con buena presencia en los medios diciendo verdades a medias.


con ARMAS de fuego , sonido o de lo que sea solo haces lio, generas problemas hoy dia, el que las usa queda mal parado.
pero estas cosas  que te digo.........son lo maximo.
crean confusion, miedo, te descolocan, y nadie sabe que hacer.
haceme caso.
es lo ultimo .


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 1, 2012)

jajaj buenísimo fer ,
ese dedo de autoritario de la del pañuelo me revienta, jajaj y el maestro el de ''por mis hijos''
te falto el castell nada mas y bingo


----------



## edwars (May 3, 2012)

Bueno d*E* los norteamericanos se puede esperar cualquier cosa, una vez ví en la tv un documental sobre una guerra q*UE* hicieron los gringos, no recuerdo bien, sí fue en panamá o el salvador.
Bueno lo cierto del caso q*UE* uno de los entrevistados decía q*UE* los militares norteamericanos cargaban una especie d*E* arma láser q*UE* la disparaban hacia las personas y los mataban dejándole unas quemaduras muy profundas en el cuerpo...


----------



## pierodog (May 3, 2012)

Hola Edwards  simplemente lo que digo , que puede ser una utopia , es que si cada uno pudiera actuar de acuerdo a valores humanos y no materiales nuestra realidad seria distinta.
En el area tecnica esto no es tan dificil como pudiera parecer,solo hace falta quererse y respetarse.
un cordial saludo
piero


----------



## fernandob (May 3, 2012)

pierodog dijo:


> Hola Edwards simplemente lo que digo , que puede ser una utopia , *es que si cada uno pudiera actuar de acuerdo a valores humanos y no materiales nuestra realidad seria distinta.*
> En el area tecnica esto no es tan dificil como pudiera parecer,solo hace falta quererse y respetarse.
> un cordial saludo
> piero


 
es que si, cada uno si puede actuar con valores humanos.
pero seguro que se puede.
nadie te lo prohibe.

el tema es , como escuche en una pelicula (muy interesante el comentario) que uno decia:
no sirve de nada que yo o algunos actuemos bien , segun tales normas si los demas no lo hacen.

por que si algunos actuan bien  y otros no lo que ocurre ees que los buenos terminan siendo tontos, victimas de los vivos que no siguen normas eticas .
y asi , luego de un tiempo los demas se dan cuenta que ser bueno es ser victima y cada vez menos son buenos y honestos.

por mas que hablen de el derecho a ser como uno quiere, o la libertad de ...... o que tengo mis derechos , o de que "soy asi" ............para mi no es tan asi la cosa.
si queres algo, si consideras algo justo tenes que defenderlo.
no hay otra.
no podes darle la opcion a otros ...........
y en esta sociedad.........es una discusion de nunca acabar.

complicado.
EDUCACION es todo el truco, y ya se disemino muchas formas de educacion , muy distintas.........ya esta hecha la cagada.


----------



## edwars (May 4, 2012)

Amigos pierodog y fernandob, tienen razón! Pero la cuestión está es q*UE* esos *Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria* del norte hacen guerras contra todo el mundo sólo para ir probando y perfecciónando su armamento militar! Ahora nosotros los latinoaméricanos estamos prácticamente como laboratorio d*E* prueba d*E* esos HDP! El año pasado salió una noticia sobre un país centroamericano (pongo así *POR*q*UE* no recuerdo cual es...) q*UE* en la decadas d*E* los 60s y 70s los científicos norteamericanos (según ellos en una campaña d*E* sanidad) inoculaban patógenos y antígenos cancerigenos y otros tipos d*E* enfermedades sólo para ir desarrollando vacunas para su uso doméstico... Aparte d*E* eso lo q*UE* pasó en méxico hace algunos años con la gripe porcina, una pandemia controlada, ellos y algunos laboratorios q*UE* estaba a punto d*E* la quiebra soltaron la epidemia para meterle terror al resto del mundo simplemente para q*UE* se hiciese una vacuna en contra d*E* la epidemia. Ahora la casualidad más grande del mundo es q*UE* los mismos laboratorios q*UE* soltaron la pandemia fueron los mismos q*UE* desarrollaron las vacunas, a mi parecer es como mucha casualidad...

P.D
Sí consiguen algunos (HORRORES) ortográficos es *POR*q*UE* navego con el móvil y a *VE*c*E*s creo q*UE* *E*stoy escribiendo un texto...
Saludos!!!


----------

